# JET-Fueled Fiction - books and other publishing news (sales and stuff).



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to let everyone over here know that my publisher has dropped the prices on all my e-books and right now on Amazon - Vengeance is also discounted from $3.99 down to $3.03.  

I don't know how long the Amazon discount will last - anyone that knows can pipe in.   

Thanks for taking a look at my post - I hope I did this in the right place. 

J.E. Taylor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

J.E.--

You're in exactly the right place!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I updated the sites to $0.99 for these two books - it should appear on Amazon within 24-48 hours - just in time for the weekend.    

JET.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/-YunSsFg8ow

I just got this back from my favorite cover artist and I'm jazzed! Had to share.

Also check out my blog tour and the opportunity to win a $50 Amazon Gift card!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey J.E.,

I just bought DARK RECKONING solely based on your excellent product description on Amazon.

Here's hoping the steak is as good as the sizzle!

Mike McIntyre


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Just started...and I'm hooked:

"She ran as fast as her little Keds would take her."
"But it wasn't fast enough."

(There's something extra sad and scary about it being Keds.)


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Mike!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

What would you do to bring your soul mate back from the dead? Would you give up your soul? Your talents? Your life?

Dr. Holly Robbins lost her husband to a stray bullet and now she has another patient on the brink between life and death. A patient whose mother offers a unique opportunity, but only if Holly can save her son.

The Raising available for .99cents!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet! Vengeance got a 5-star review from Mind Fog Reviews!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Two more days before both Dark Reckoning and Vengeance go back to $2.99.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

It's been a good week for Hunting Season reviews!

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/08/vengeance-hunting-season-je-taylor.html

http://mindfogreviews.blogspot.com/2011/08/review-for-hunting-season.html


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

The next book in the Steve Williams series is now available. 



Special Agent Steve Williams, still reeling from the death of Chris Ryan and his unexpected inheritance, isn't ready to step back into the line of fire. Relations with his wife are strained at best, and now he's saddled with a new partner and a not so silent guardian angel.

When his boss calls with news of another case, a serial killer in Atlanta targeting children, it strikes a nerve in Steve. Caught between responsibility and instinct, he makes a choice - a choice he'll regret forever.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice 5 star review for Hunting Season. 

http://www.twolipsreviews.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6700&Itemid=36


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Novel Concept Publishing, LLC's newest release - Hidden Evil by Bob Stewart...



After a drug-addled teenager turns the annual Battle of Flowers Parade into a bloodbath, Majorette Cindi Neff - photographed blood covered and screaming beside the body of a dead classmate - becomes the media symbol of the tragedy, and the object of cult leader Juan Otero's obsession.

Soon after his burial, the gravesite of Cindi's dead classmate is violated and Deputy Sheriff Nancy Neff, an expert in Afro-Caribbean religions, is called to the scene. Minister Luke Oeding, a representative for the bereaved family, joins Nancy in the investigation into this unimaginable crime.

In a deadly chess match of good versus evil, they plunge into the world of the South Texas drug cult and come face to face with Palo Mayombe, the darkest of the hidden religions. When Cindi Neff is kidnapped, Nancy and Luke race to save her from the clutches of the malevolent cult before she is sacrificed in an Easter Sunday Palo Mayombe ritual.

_"Bob Stewart's new novel, HIDDEN EVIL, is ripped directly from today's headlines about drug smuggling on the Texas border. This puts a face to the horrors that we seem to see daily on the evening news. Deeply-disturbed characters, facing what they see as a black future, turn to drugs and the occult and what follows&#8230;human sacrifice. It's a tale that begins with a Columbine-style massacre and ends on Easter Sunday in a classic battle between good and evil. I don't read vampire or werewolf novels simply because I don't believe they exist and it's a bit difficult to conjure up any kind of delicious fear by pretend monsters, but these folks are real and quite possibly living on my block&#8230; so, yeah&#8230; it pushed my fear button. After I read it, I slept with the nightlight on for a week. Get this book. It's truly scary and it's damned fine writing and story-telling."_ Les Edgerton Author, Hooked, Just Like That, The Bitch, The Rapist and others.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Took folks advice and put together two anthologies of my short stories!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-georgia-reign/678950/

Georgia Reign is the book of the day over at E-Reader News Today. Sweet!

Loving life today - it's Friday - it's 11/11/11 and Supernatural is on tonight.

Life is good!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

The first book in my FBI series - Dark Reckoning is free until January 1st. 
So is the first one in my erotic Games series (Adults only) - Survival Games!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> The first book in my FBI series - Dark Reckoning is free until January 1st.
> So is the first one in my erotic Games series (Adults only) - Survival Games!


Just a little over a week more before these two books go back to regular price!


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

There are some great looking books on here and I'll be checking them out.  I agree that 'Keds' rather than just feet give that sentence so much more impact.  

The publisher priced my own books at $4.99 and they are now $2.99.  Hope you'll have a look.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE, AND WISHING YOU A GREAT YEAR IN 2012!

Joan


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Superbowl Sunday I'm offering Steam - my Erotic Anthology for free!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Ever read a book and say "Dayem - I wish I had written that...." well that was my immediate reaction to this story. Luckily it came across our desk at Novel Concept Publishing and we snatched it up.

This is J.A. Todd's debut novel and if you like your suspense with a supernatural twist - this book will be sure to meet (ahem - exceed) your expectations.



The prophetic clock begins ticking when an eight-year-old Danny Christopher awakens from a near-death experience with the power to raise the dead and unknowingly resurrects one of Hell's prized souls - a notorious contract killer.

Six thousand miles away, Del Morris stumbles upon an ancient ruin, unearthing a cryptic seal that brands the palm of his hand with its divine mark - a symbol powerful enough to shake the foundations of Hell but useless unless Del overcomes his own demons.

When Hell dispatches the Dark One to reclaim the killer's soul and deal with the boy, three unlikely heroes - a repentant hit man, a guilt-ridden school teacher and a meek businessman - join forces, risking their lives to protect Danny, the boy whose destiny could change the world.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Crystal Illusions is out on Amazon now. 

Happy Monday.

Book Blurb:

Assistant D.A. Carolyn Hastings has an uncanny knack for putting away criminals. With one of the best prosecution records in recent history, her future as Manhattan's next District Attorney looks certain. But her sixth sense for winning cases threatens to work against her when she starts seeing a string of murders through the eyes of the killer.

With suspects piling up as fast as bodies, and the motives of those closest to her questionable, Carolyn doesn't know who to trust. When the FBI assigns Special Agent Steve Williams to the case, Carolyn discloses her deepest fear - that the man she loves may be the one responsible for the city's latest crime spree.

The only thing Steve knows for sure is Carolyn has an inexplicable psychic connection with the killer, and all the victims have one thing in common&#8230;a striking resemblance to Carolyn Hastings.

And he knows it's only a matter of time before this psychopath knocks on her door.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My Crystal Illusions blog tour starts on April 1st and during the month I'll be all over the web. Don't forget to stop in on Bitten by Books on April 20th for a chance to win a $50 Amazon gift card! To find out the full blog tour schedule - please check out my blog: http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com.

In other news, I've put my Games Trilogy into a package deal. At $4.99 you receive Survival Games, Mind Games and End Game (they're regularly $2.99 each). 


One more note - both short story anthologies (Glimpses and Steam) are now available via paperback.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Revamped cover - what do you think?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Vengeance is Free until the end of May!



Extending the free offer through August.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't Fear the Reaper, the first in The Death Chronicles trilogy is available today via Amazon!

This is the book my twelve-year-old son and I have been writing for the past year.



Description: 
The day Nick Ramsay's eighth-grade teacher drops dead in his classroom, Nick sees his first reaper. When another cloaked figure appears at his grandmother's bedside, Nick issues an order for the vile creature to leave her alone.

This simple act of defiance creates a domino effect that brings Fate and Death to Nick's door and reveals his true lineage, throwing his world into chaos. To make matters worse, a group of rogue reapers declares war on humanity and Nick is the only one who can stop them.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Just released...


When Andre Robbins uses his abilities to stop his parents' execution, he fulfills a prophecy that gets him banished to outer space...forever.

Years later, his pod drifts toward a place of refuge - Earth. Now at age seventeen, he wants to put his alien past behind him and just fit in at Dallas High School. He wants to play football and marry Katrina Lawrence, but his father says no to both counts, driving Andre away.

Determined to be together, he and Katrina elope, starting a domino effect that plasters their picture all over the airwaves. When word of his survival reaches his home planet, his well-planned future crumbles and his existence doesn't just threaten those he loves, it may very well trigger Earth's destruction.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Vengeance is still free on Amazon - but it is only a matter of time before the bots pick up that it isn't free anywhere else anymore.

So if you like crime with an edge, pick it up now before the free window closes.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

A couple announcements: 
Saving Face is now available...

The Windwalker Serial Killer stalks the inlets of southern Maine for the next beauty to advance his collection and Special Agent Steve Williams is frustrated with always being a breath behind the slippery psychopath. Escalating the pressure, Steve's adopted sons, CJ and Tom Ryan, take teenage rebellion to an entirely new level, leaving Steve in an explosive situation.

When the Windwalker slaughters Tom's ex-girlfriend, taking her face as a macabre trinket, Tom is found on the scene covered in her blood, with her scalped body draped across his lap. Damning evidence against him is unearthed, his father's secret identity is about to be exposed, and he's charged with Tanya's traumatic murder.

To prove his innocence, their only hope is the worst-case scenario; for the Windwalker to harvest a new face.

And on 10/30 and 10/31 The Steve Williams Trilogy will be free on Amazon...


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.bittenbybooks.com/58865/author-j-e-taylor-guest-blog-and-25-00-amazon-gift-card-contest-live-here/

If you hop on over to Bitten by Books and leave a comment on my guest post, you could win a $25 amazon gift certificate!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Hunting Season will be on sale for .99cents from 12/17 through 12/19
And in the spirit of the holidays, I'm doing a Goodreads giveaway of a paperback copy of Saving Face. (U.S. residents only). http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/38876-saving-face

Happy Holidays!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

We have been busy at NCP over the last couple months and I realized I hadn't put up our latest releases: 

A village idiot with a taste for murder.
A juror fresh out of law school.
An ignored trial error.

When neophyte attorney G.W. Chism receives a jury duty summons too late to excuse himself from jury selection, he lands the role of foreman on a disturbing murder trial. Despite the knowledge of a trial error, the jury finds No Mercy Percy guilty and sentences him to death.

Fifteen years later, Percy Kilbourne is no longer considered a village idiot. In prison, Kilbourne's genius intellect is uncovered when a guard explains a joke to him and he transforms into a cultivated and reformed convict. When a tape is discovered that could overturn his death sentence, Kilbourne requests attorney G.W. Chism to represent him.

Haunted by the mistake in the original Kilbourne trial, G.W. Chism dedicates his career to serving the letter of the law, even when it is blind to true justice. When a judge orders him to represent Kilbourne, G.W. follows the letter of the law, and Kilbourne walks free, setting into motion a demonic killer's revenge.


At sixteen years old, Melissa has already found her Prince Charming. Sandy, the school's most popular boy, graces her with a dream-like romance. However, a bold and dominating stranger named Arien quickly enters the picture and steals the girl's heart while at summer camp.

What seems like a promising new relationship eventually becomes a downward spiral into heartbreak, leading Melissa down a path to depression, anorexia, and revenge. Trapped by her own impulsive affections and misplaced trust, Melissa struggles to find happiness in love without losing herself, her friends, or her sense of freedom.

In this coming-of-age story, Mayberry's well-meaning yet tragically flawed characters trace the thin line between young love and obsession.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My first Audiobook via ACX is out on Audible and Amazon - Mind Games - narrated by Kimberly Henrie.

I've got a few more in the release pileline as well. The entire Steve Williams series as well as the Games series will be out within weeks. Just waiting on the review of the files at this point.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Night Hawk is now available! Don't you love this cover? Nicole over at Cover Shot Creations did a fantastic job with it! 


Selling your soul has never been so charming and Mark throws in a little something to sweeten the pot, his girlfriend Naomi.

Sentenced to death at the hands of a demon, Naomi Hawk has a firsthand lesson in despair and betrayal in Mark's deal for fame with all the trimmings. Deep in the clutches of the underground brotherhood, Naomi's light is coveted for the Master's gain.

When she slips and falls eighty stories from a precarious ledge, Naomi resigns herself to the inevitable impact and death by shattered bones. Before she can escape her demons in eternal slumber, something sinister plucks her from the plummet, stealing her out of the night to sacrifice her forever to the shadows.

Imprisoned in bottomless darkness, Naomi thirsts for justice&#8230;and revenge.

On another note: The entire Steve Williams series is now out in audiobooks. Mind Games and End Game are also available in Audio and by the end of April Survival Games, Dome Warriors and Don't Fear the Reaper will join the audio ranks.

And to make this week even better - it's almost Friday.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

http://bittenbybooks.com/63974/author-j-e-taylor-character-interview-and-50-00-amazon-gift-card-contest-live-here-2/

Hi all - just thought I'd drop by and post the link to my Bitten by Books blog contest for a $50 amazon gift card.  Swing in and comment and you'll be entered into the drawing!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Dark Reckoning - the first in the Steve Williams series is free this week.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Hunting Season just got a face lift.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have just persuaded my publisher to reduce the price of my book, THE BOY FROM BERLIN. This is the only title of mine on Amazon to which I do not have the rights. The price is $4,99 (£3.30). It has been released this year as a paperback in America by Harlequin Books, so I have great hopes for it. The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009R6A26U/?tag

Short blurb: Secrets lurk around every corner as Gus Mason strides towards the Presidency of the United States of America. And from the Nazi death-camps to the steps of the White House, Gunter Haman and Jacob Demski, heir to the Jewish mafia empire, unravel a mystery that threatens the very fabric of the American way of life. However, as Lieutenant Amos, a Newark Police Officer, investigates the supposed suicide of a local senator, his investigations lead him deep into the corrupt world that inhabits the underbelly of American politics and closer to the truth.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Michael Parker said:


> I have just persuaded my publisher to reduce the price of my book, THE BOY FROM BERLIN. This is the only title of mine on Amazon to which I do not have the rights. The price is $4,99 (£3.30). It has been released this year as a paperback in America by Harlequin Books, so I have great hopes for it. The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009R6A26U/?tag


That's great news Michael!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

New Cover for The Games Trilogy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Updated cover for Saving Face.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My publishing house had a recent release that I was remiss in adding here and I just released the second in the Night Hawk Series. 

NCP's newest release...


The second book in the Night Hawk series...


And since I was highlighting some facelifts... here's the new cover for the Steve Williams trilogy which includes Dark Reckoning, Vengeance and Hunting Season:


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow - Georgia Reign is at #40 for Serial Killer Genre Fiction. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #64,676 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Crime Fiction > Serial Killers


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Another NCP release...



Jim Dorman, a laid off newspaperman in the Texas hill country, can't pay his child support. He is summoned to court for nonsupport and the first thing the judge does is read a Suggestion of Death into the record for a man who was supposed to appear that day. She tells the next man that his children would be better off if he were dead, and when Jim steps up for his turn, the judge tells him to get a job or go to jail.

At his next court appearance the judge reads another Suggestion of Death into the record, sparking Jim's curiosity. He begins researching and discovers a number of men who have been cited for nonsupport have died accidental deaths.

When an informant winds up murdered and stuffed in a trunk and strange mishaps befall Jim, he figures he'd better find out who's behind the deaths before he ends up as the next dead dad.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

All six books are now available in a kindle box set for $9.99


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Shorts to celebrate my "shortness"


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Nick Ramsay thinks there's nothing worse than starting high school in a new town, especially in the sweltering Florida heat.

But being cast as an outsider is a far cry from the dangers of navigating Purgatory in order to save his father from the grip of Leviathan.

This is the second book in The Death Chronicles series that I am writing with my son.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

New Look, new blurb...



No one understands the obsession Melissa Quinn has with Arien Hart.

He's different-misunderstood. The more her friends warn her of Arien, the more Melissa refuses to listen. Enchanted by Arien's charisma, she plunges into an impassioned relationship, leaving her boyfriend, Sandy Bavetta, behind.

Melissa is blind to Arien's faults, so Sandy has no choice but to leave it to fate.

When Arien's love destroys Melissa, Sandy fights for his girl before the consequences are devastating.


----------



## J.T. Banks (Jun 26, 2009)

Greetings,

The Hunter's Sister is on sale today for 99 cents. http://amzn.to/1azzK3k

It's going back to 2.99 on Monday.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been tinkering with my covers as well as reaching out to some fantastic cover artists for some of those under our publishing label (like Mellifica below). I should be writing but finally getting some of the fonts I was looking for kind of took over. I'm hoping to finish the next in the Night Hawk series and have it ready for the December rush. 

Most of mine are standardizing the font/look in the Steve Williams Series as well as the first in the Games Series:


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Another facelift along with sad news.

The Capable Man was the first book accepted by Novel Concept Publishing. When I saw the photo by Cora graphics, it was a shazam moment and we reached out to the author. Unfortunately, we received some very sad news. Marc Hamlet passed away this August, finally succumbing to the cancer he had been diagnosed with prior to writing the book, but his wife loved the look of the new cover, so we went with it.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

News on two fronts: First a facelift for Survival Games - from the same cover artist that did Mellifica and The Capable Man. Cora Graphics. 



And the second announcement: Georgia Reign will be on sale for $0.99 starting tomorrow (11/23) through December 2nd!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Busy, busy, busy - check out my new releases as well as NCP's released. Happy December!

Released Today! 

Mornings are a challenge with Damian being mortal, he instinctively dives for the floor when dawn's light illuminates the bed. The scald of whiskey, and the way Naomi feels, are the only constants which haven't changed. However, his mortal world begins to shine when fatherhood hits his horizon.

Plans for a bright future disintegrate when Lucifer comes to claim their Trinity child, playing dirty by framing Damian for murder. Now, Damian and Naomi are on the run from both Lucifer and the law. They find an ally in a most unlikely source, ex-FBI agent Steve Williams and his family; a family with enough psychic energy to wage a war and realign the universe.

With their new friends as part of the dynamic, Damian and Naomi are desperate for victory against the devil. One wrong step and they could trigger Armageddon, or worse, the hope for our future could fall into Lucifer's greedy grip.

Along with The Night Hawk Trilogy (Night Hawk, Tigress, Trinity Rising)


And as for Novel Concept Publishing - here are the latest two releases: 

Caught in a war between her past and her future, one wrong step and Melissa Quinn loses everything.

Melissa Quinn found her happiness in the arms of Sandy Bavetta, but her ex, Arien Hart returns to Gloucester with a vengeance. Armed with Sandy's family secret and an unlikely ally, Arien bombards Melissa with doubt, playing a game to divide and conquer.

No one knows her weaknesses like Arien. No one sees her strengths like Sandy.
Will she survive this battle of the heart?


The Temple Elders send Kal and Daine through a portal as bait for the Reaper's army of arrochom, back to the world where they first met.

Daine's world.

The Reaper's world.

A cold and hostile world on the brink of extinction.

Can a plan forged by an old mage before they were born really help them defeat the being who destroyed Daine's world, or will The Reaper win yet again?

The Black Gate is the second volume of the Twin Worlds trilogy, an epic tale of swords and sorcery, travel and adventure, love and loss, good and evil. But most of all, a tale of adolescence and growing up.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sale! The first book in my Night Hawk Series, Games Series and Steve Williams series is $0.99 until Monday, January 6th!

  

Happy Holidays, y'all!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

New cover updates!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

New Release...



An Ancient Prophecy... 
A forbidden love... 
Now, there's nowhere to run.

André's abilities have always marked him as special, but fulfilling an ancient prophecy is enough to have him ostracized into the cosmos. Love was his motivation for preventing his parent's execution, now in Earth's refuge, love is his undoing again.

The Commander's daughter is off limits, but this kind of love is destiny, forcing Katrina and her alien paramour to elope.

Word of André's survival reaches his home planet when his image is broadcast across the universe. This time, his very existence may well trigger the destruction of a planet, his haven, Earth.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Another Cover update


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

More Cover updates...


And the newly "re-branded" Steve Williams Series: (ebooks out now - paperbacks out later this month)


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Available today!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sales on the first books in my different series:

Free!
Suspense with a supernatural twist... (warning includes graphic violence and sexual content)


$0.99:
Paranormal Romance/Suspense series - Vampires, Angels, Demons and Shapeshifters here...


Crime thrillers with a supernatural twist... (warning includes graphic violence)


YA Fantasy - Death, Reapers, and Fate all play a part...


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sign up for my newsletter at one of these sites:

Blog: http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/

Website: http://www.jetaylor75.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/JETaylor (The welcome star in my profile header is the sign up link)

Newsletter recipients get sneak previews of the first chapter of new books coming soon, notifications of new releases and best of all, they get the first opportunity at new swag!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I figured out how to do a link directly to my newsletter sign up sheet.

Feeling accomplished and as such, if you join my newsletter before June 1st, I'll give you a choice of one of my single titles in either mobi or epub formats.

http://eepurl.com/P6UPX


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Now Available:
*Fallen*

Ty Ryan's downward spiral started the day his mother met Jacob Aris.

An unexpected romance between the emergency room nurse and the multi-billionaire plunges Ty into the wealthy world of entitlement, secrets and lies.

When tragedy strikes, leaving Ty and his siblings at the mercy of Jacob Aris, Ty is powerless to defend against the old man's rage. Each random beating chips away at Ty's sanity, leaving him vulnerable to his stepbrother's master manipulation.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My editor had an earlier opening - so guess what was released today!



When CJ Ryan's girlfriend decides life is less complicated without him, CJ travels a destructive path into despair, walking the line between what's right and what feels good. But what feels good is a dangerous slope to travel, especially when Lucifer wages war for his soul.

One wrong step and CJ could fall into the devil's trap, becoming no better than the demons he battles.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Kobo sale today - I'm a little late posting this as I haven't had access to my computer until now - but 30% off of The Games Trilogy and The Steve Williams Series today - July 25th 2014. 

Of course my titles aren't the only ones - so check it out!

Promo Code: TGIFSAVE30

Sale Page: http://www.kobo.com/tgifsale


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Crystal Illusions is on sale now through August 5th for $0.99.

This is not only on Amazon - but also everywhere else.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My August Release:


RAVEN HEART:
CJ Ryan still can't remembered a thing about his past, but he is determined to have a future with Valerie. Despite his lack of memory, he finds himself ensnared in the cutthroat world of entertainment and the push into the spotlight shines a harsh glare on his family, bringing with it a plague of horrors that drags him to the edge.

NCP August Releases: 

LONG LOST by S.S. Lange:
Charlotte Hayes has waited her entire life to meet her long-lost half-sister. Though Jen Hayes seems to be everything Charlotte hoped for in a sister, the truth of Jen's past and her menacing fiance shatter Charlotte's once sought out dream.

Dragged into the dangerous world of drugs and prostitution by her sister, Charlotte is manipulated into becoming an unknowing pawn for an FBI investigation. With more than just her life on the line, Charlotte fights back, even after the ropes are cut.


ALIAS THOMAS A. KATT by Bob Stewart:
When Mallory opens the cage at the animal rescue center I trot out, right into her heart. She names me Thomas, a natural enough moniker for a male cat. I live a pampered life until I enter the surreal world of "feline noir" which twists my fondest dream into my worst nightmare when I switch bodies with my mistress' boyfriend, Tom A. Katt.

My fondest dream? To have human interaction with Mallory, not limited to purring and mewing. My worst nightmare? Mallory is now on the hit list of a killer.

The horns of the dilemma: There's always a chance we'll switch back, leaving Mallory in deadly peril.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

October releases available on Pre-order!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

On Sale this week - Kindle countdown - today and tomorrow it will be $0.99 - so get it while it's at that price point!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

New title on pre-order and another cover update!

Erotic horror:

Layla's gambling addiction brings her face-to-face with the devil's emissary and now she's playing for her soul.

Kaine is one hot, soul-collecting stud. He runs the table in Hell's den, and the house rules are simple: if the player wins, they are given the choice to walk away with the amount of time in their pot. But if the house wins, the player must pay the loss with pain.

When all the player's chips are lost, they become a permanent resident of hell.

Can Layla resist the temptation for more time, or will she end up locked in hell, screaming for all eternity?

Cover makeover for my post-apocalyptic short story:


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Friday! Time to celebrate some new releases and a sale at Kobo!
First up - we have the release of Trinity's Wrath- Book 3 in The Ryan Chronicles! (see below for the boxed set)


The Ryan Chronicles (Books 1, 2 and 3 together in a boxed set)


House Rules: Short erotic horror story available on Amazon only: 


Last, but not least - there is a 50/35/25 sale going on over on Kobo this weekend and I have a few books available. This is a great time to pick up one of these if you don't already have them:

50% off The Steve Williams Thriller Series Box Set (Regularly priced at $9.99 US) 
Sale code: SAVE50

35% off Saving Grace - book 1 in The Ryan Chronicles (Regularly priced at $3.99 US) 
Sale code SAVE35

25% off Trinity Rising - book 3 in Night Hawk Series (Regularly priced at $3.99 US) 
Sale code SAVE25

If you already have the titles above, check out some of the other books within each category here:
http://www.kobo.com/OctoberOffer

Happy Reading! 
Until next time,
Ciao
JET


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Halloween! First off - Glimpses, Steam, Messiah and The Death Chronicles are free today for another 8 hours (until midnight EST)! 
Other Halloween freebies of mine: Fallen, House rules and all my individual short stories!

And there's a 35% sale over at Kobo for The Steve Williams Series and The Ryan Chronicles - promocode: UNLIMITED35
At Kobo's Sale Page: http://www.kobo.com/unlimited35

Sorry it took me so long to post this here! Been a crazy day at the day job...
Enjoy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sad news.

The wonderful author of these books passed away on Wednesday. He was the first author I extended a publishing contract to and I loved getting calls from my Texas friend. Just his fine southern drawl and gentlemanly ways were enough to endear me to him and he really knew how to spin a thriller. I will miss this man!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Now Available for pre-order on Amazon, Barnes & Noble, iTunes and Kobo!



On an early September day in 1979, Jamie Wilson hobbles down the sidewalk on crutches, her broken leg aching. As the school buses rumble past, some jerk yells "Faker!" out the window.

Jamie flips the bird in response.

Big mistake.

She p*ssed off the wrong egomaniac, and this bully rules the school.

High school becomes a daily nightmare when her tormentors wage psychological warfare, starting with a physical attack in the hallway meant to terrorize. With only a three-day suspension as punishment and the threat of expulsion for any further physical attacks, the b*tch squad change tactics, relentlessly lobbing verbal hand grenades at every opportunity.

Words are powerful weapons, especially when the school offers no protection against verbal assault. Suffering in silence is Jamie's only choice if she doesn't want to end up in ICU.

But silence can become an equally dangerous agent of self-destruction.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

It's Alive...
Well, okay, maybe not. But it's Free!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Silence is on sale for $0.99 through January 1st!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Guess what folks?

I need your votes.

I've been nominated in three separate categories for Reviewers Choice in 2014 over at Paranormal Romance Guild. 
PNR Suspense/Thriller - Saving Grace, 
Urban Fantasy - Trinity Rising, and 
Urban Fantasy Series - Night Hawk Series

I'd love your help! Vote for all your favorites here...
http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/2014reviewerschoice.htm


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Saving Grace won PNR 2014 Reviewer's Choice in the Paranormal Romantic Suspense/Thriller category!

Thank you to those that voted!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

This is exactly the reason I chose to write Silence:

 
5 Stars: Courageous and strong January 28, 2015
Thank you for sharing your story, you have opened my eyes. As as school administrator who remembers high school as a wonderful experience I needed this reminder that my students may be struggling. Their silence is a loud signal I will now pay attention to.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Available for pre-order - release date - April 3, 2015.



All the stars in Paige Turner's life align when Hunter Garrett proposes under a full moon in a graveyard garden on Halloween night. However, the moment they step inside the fraternity for the annual Halloween bash, their entire future unravels in a swell of drugs and deceit.

Paige wakes in a sanitarium with no recollection of anything beyond a few raunchy sex acts, and the news she is presented with squeezes her heart to the breaking point. Hunter died of an overdose and everyone thinks she is responsible.

With all the evidence pointing in Paige's direction, proving her innocence may be an impossible feat, but that is the least of her worries now that she has unleashed an angry ghost.

*18 and over only!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Available for pre-order now! Release date: June 15

            

Paige Turner is back!

What was supposed to be a relaxing weekend in New York City turns sour when she meets a familiar stranger who freezes the blood in her veins. The experience shocks her world, and sends her into a flurry of doubt over everything in her life, from her current relationship, to her skills as a witch.

Did she truly banish a ghost, or just transplant him into a different body...a body primed for revenge?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

A bunch of news items to share today...

Pre-order Angel Blood - the 4th book in The Ryan Chronicles for 0.99cents. The price will increase to $3.99 at the end of release week...

            

And a face lift for The Death Chronicles single titles! 




A face lift for one of my short stories:


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sneak peek - the cover reveal is tomorrow, but I figured I'd post here a little early.

Angel Fire is ready for pre-order for $0.99 and it will be released on November 10, 2015 on Amazon only. Kindle Unlimited subscribers can get this for free!


            

In the aftermath of his wife's death, Tom Ryan cannot breathe when his three-year-old daughter, Hannah, is out of his sight. His over protectiveness falls into the realm of paranoia, born from the fear that Lucifer is not done with him yet.

When that same apprehension manifests in his daughter, he realizes he needs to deal with his issues before his terror poisons Hannah's innocence. Just when he manages to get a grip on his separation anxiety, his worst nightmare comes to fruition.

Desperate to save Hannah from the devil's grip, Tom will do just about anything to get her back, even if it means the ultimate act of betrayal.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Angel Fury is available for pre-order! Get it now while it's on the special release day price of $0.99.

            

Release day: December 21, 2015!

Duty is a double-edged sword. It means putting yourself last, ripping you away from everyone you love while you complete an unreasonable quest just to keep them safe.
Tom Ryan left York. He left everything he loves to safeguard the last angel descendants.

Now he's back, still damned, still persecuted. Prophecy says York will burn, and everyone left who matters to Tom is in York. With no time to catch up and reconnect, Tom is thrust into a battle he's destined to lose.

There are only so many ways you can break a man before his wrath changes the status quo.

Rekindled by family, by love, by home and memories, the ruthless son of Ty Ryan steps into the shoes left under the family tree by his dad, and this time he's out of mercy.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a face lift for my Night Hawk series - what do you think?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Links to all my titles are below!

   

     

   

     

  

  

  

   

*Short stories*
      

*Adult only titles*


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Based on the KU controversy regarding Page Flip and seeing a large reduction in page reads, I will be pulling my titles out of KU and going wide. This should occur over the next few months.  A few titles may still be entered in KU from time to time, but for the most part, they will be wide.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out my newest release. If you like urban fantasy mixed with a little mythology, you'll love Silencing the Siren!


            

In addition to Amazon, this title is available on Barnes & Noble, iBooks, and Kobo as well for a limited period of time!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Silencing the Siren is on Sale for $0.99 (savings of $2) through September 5th on Kindle (links below), Nook, iBooks, Kobo, and Google Play! You can jump to the other links on my website at www.JETaylor75.com/id54.html

If you like urban fantasy mixed with mythology, you'll love Silencing the Siren! Grab this now while the price is hot because on Wednesday, the price will go back to $2.99!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't been around for a bit - Heads down writing like a crazy lady...

Since Silencing of the Siren, I've released 9 books. And will have my 10th book out by year end! And I've re-released my Games Thriller Series.

Check all the new shiny books out...
The Games Thriller Series re-released...
 




The next two books in The Paradox Files: 



Wolf Moon:


Fractured Fairy Tales:







And had the following cover updates: 





And rebundled my hot shorts:


And if you got all the way down to here, I redid my website too - so jump on over and check it out.

No wonder I'm so tired. I hope your 2018 was filled with stellar reads, relaxing days, and exciting nights!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy 2020.

2019 was a very busy year yet again.

I wrote and published the Fire Cursed series:


Two novellas:
 

And completed a trilogy with a co-author (my first co-writing outside of with my son - and it was a wonderful experience).
An escaped demon and a snarky cat face off against the seven deadly sins in this new Urban Fantasy series! 
  

Here's to a successful 2020 for everyone!
JET


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow - I haven't been out here since January 1st of 2020. I guess Covid and lock downs and just general craziness of both 2020 and 2021 have made me lax in all my social media sites. Well, on the publishing front, I've been very busy the last two years. 
Here are the books written and published in 2020 and 2021: 
Spindle
Grim's Daughter
Finding Death
Reap the Dead
Kissing Fate
Battle Ground
Dragon Tempest
Dragon Storm
Dragon Dawn
The Devil's Offer
Silent Night
Jasmine (released in in the Rituals & Runes set in October of 2022)

So this is what my entire back list looks like now and it's all wide:


----------

